# Question About Gummycharged Themes



## JSMaxwell (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello,

1.)After putting the them zip on my sd card do I flash it using clockwork mod just like I did the ROM?

2.)If I am correct in #1, what kind of cache wipes and resets do I need to do before flashing?

3.)Do the themes get along well with spb shell 3d?

Thanks.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

1. yes
2. yes you will probably need to wipe cache/dalvik in CWM
3. I don't know what that is so I couldn't say, though the themes are awesome!!

also if you're on either final rom 2.0 FE for froyo or 2.0 GBE for gingerbread the themes are available using the gummy toolbox in terminal emulator:
-type su then enter and grant permissions
-type updatetb and enter
-type gummytoolbox and enter then go from there

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

spb shell is just a launcher replacement so im 99% positive it shouldnt be an issue.


----------

